# PHP of apache failed



## janroc (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi,

After an upgrade of pkg, my Apache is not started with PHP5, see below. Any suggestion how to fix this?


```
[root@netmon /usr/ports/lang/php5]# apachectl restart
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
httpd: Syntax error on line 106 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so into found, required by "libphp5.so"
```

I tried to `make install clean` for both apache22 and php5, but without success.


```
[root@netmon /usr/ports/www/apache22]# uname -a
FreeBSD netmon.ad.global 8.3-RELEASE-p13 FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE-p13 #5: Wed Dec 18 15:18:45 CET 2013     root@netmon.ad.global:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Regards Jan


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2014)

Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20140327:

```
20140327:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/php5 and lang/php55 with Apache module
  AUTHOR: ale@FreeBSD.org

  The Apache PHP module has been separated from the main PHP port.
  If you had the APACHE OPTION selected, you have to perform the
  following steps:

  1) update your lang/php* options (i.e. 'make config')
  2) rebuild lang/php* port
  3) install www/mod_php* port

  It is *mandatory* to build both ports with the same DEBUG and ZTS
  options, so if you have a threaded Apache (i.e. worker or event MPM)
  you have to select the ZTS option in lang/php* port.
```


----------



## janroc (Apr 30, 2014)

Is there any way to do the above three steps with pkg?


----------

